# Beavertail Skiffs New Strike 17'



## Capt. Gregg McKee

I got a chance to pole this skiff yesterday before it heads to the Tampa Boat Show. 




























We didn't run the motor since the fuel tank wasn't installed but it definitely floats shallower than the BT3 and should run just as dry. This one is going to a bonefish guide in Biscayne and the Keys but it will really be an amazing redfish boat for you guys in Texas.


----------



## cutrunner

Thats a beautiful design. Some sleek lines


----------



## Barbs_deep

any hull slap ?


----------



## Capnredfish

Nice lines for sure. nice boat too.


----------



## Sheremeta

Nice. Is it the photo or does the tunnel look small?


----------



## Rosco

Very nice. Is that the zero-setback jackplate they were using on the other beavertail skiffs?


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee

The jackplate is an Atlas which I think weighs around 25 pounds.  It's really quick to raise and lower, too.  The boat is not a full tunnel and you'll really have to talk to Will Leslie to hear his exact thoughts on why he designed it that way.  I told him he should post on here but Aeon Marine is unbelievably busy these days and I don't think Will could spare five minutes to even look for his laptop.  He's constantly in the shop or on the water.  Come see him at the Tampa show this weekend if you can.


----------



## Guest

Capt. Gregg,

Looks like you are involved in Beavertail in some way shape or form right? What made Aeon intro a new hull when it's very similar to their BT3 & Vengeance?


----------



## oysterbreath

That hull has SWAG!
I mean it is sweeeeeeeet!
More pictures please!
How wide is she?

Looks like you matched the paint up pretty well to the motor too.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee

> Capt. Gregg,
> 
> Looks like you are involved in Beavertail in some way shape or form right? What made Aeon intro a new hull when it's very similar to their  BT3 & Vengeance?


For starters my only involvement with Aeon/Beavertail is as a guide who's spent the last five years poling their boats. I don't get any payment other than a new hat and t-shirt if I go to a boat show with them. Oh, and Liz bought me a turkey sub when I was up there taking those photos. It was a good sub, too.

Aeon introduced this new boat mainly because people were asking for it, especially the Texas guides. I was also a huge fan of the sponson hulled B2 and my only issue with that boat was I wanted more power. The Stike is going to be excellent with an F70. 

Dimensionally, this boat is different from the BT3/Vengeance in every way. The visual similarities are there to keep it recognizable as a Beavertail and because is just looks good. You can say the same thing about the 17 and 18 foot Maverick HPXs. 

One other thing I always told them was that they needed to build a skiff that would fit into single car garage and this one will.


----------



## swaddict

with that trailer, you'd need a pretty deep garage to back the skiff straight in


----------



## lodaddyo

At least they stopped using those crappy lectrotabs


----------



## patrickknight

wonder what the mortgage will be on that one


----------



## el9surf

I still like the simplicity of the original hull better. The lines on the new one seem excessive.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee

> wonder what the mortgage will be on that one


That boat as pictured is $26k. As far as the line are concerned, that's an issue of function more than styling. I loved the old B2's looks, too, but this new hull is much drier, has more storage, and is just as easy to pole. It's also rated for a lot more horsepower.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee

I just spent the whole morning running and photographing the first production hull up in Tampa Bay.  























































I also have to make a correction about the price. The boat/motor combo as pictured is $25k, not including the trailer. If you want it with a 90hp it's $26,500. That is going to be an insane boat for guides in the Keys and the Gulf Coast.


----------



## 8loco

Hey Gregg. This boat is not on their website yet. Do you have any specs on the boat?


----------



## Barbs_deep

It looks nice ! How does it compare to the B2's ?


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee

Basically, if you liked the B2, and I loved mine, you'll flip out over the Strike.  It does everything that boat did and more.  The dimensions are almost the same, 17'6" LOA, 72" beam and the same draft.  The only problem I had with the B2 was that it only had a 60hp rating and I really wanted a Yammie F70, which is what I hung on my BT3.  The Stike is rated for 90hp and Will is building one right now which should be ready to sea trial in a few weeks.  That will be a very fast boat.  Here's a few more photos.














































In case anyone is interested, here's a few shots of their other new boat, the Aeon 20.










It floats insanely shallow, too.









Not really a mico but it's surprisingly easy to pole.









Price is $46,000 for that one.


----------



## cutrunner

That 20 is a beautiful boat. Looks like the perfect match for my area!
Oh yea lol the strike is pretty too


----------



## Capnredfish

Very nice. Nice option for replacing a B2. But I hope it comes with an insurance policy for that price. That toe buster holding up the console would be a huge issue for me. False sense of an open cockpit when you stub your toe on it. Otherwise, beautiful.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee

I have that same side console on my BT3 and no one has ever stubbed a toe on the post after more than 200 trips. But it's just an option and you can get the console without it. There's also a center console coming and if you really want an open cockpit just go with a tiller.


----------



## Capnredfish

My wife broke her toe on the B2's rod holders. It happens.


----------



## Capnredfish

When will it be on the site. Would like to see some more detail photos. Like it !


----------



## brew1891

That 20 is a great looking boat. Would look great sitting next to my skiff.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee

> When will it be on the site. Would like to see some more detail photos. Like it !


Their website is going through a long overdue remodel and should be up on Friday.  You can also check their facebook page for photos, too.  The next Strike should be ready to demo in just over a week and will be at the Ft. Myers boat show along with the Aeon 20 next month.  They're doing some interesting things as far as pricing goes with these first boats so I'd give Will and Liz a call if you want more details about that.


----------



## narwhal

Any idea on speeds for the 60 or 90?

How was the ride? comfy? how about dryness?


----------



## rdiersing

Beavertail looks like it has a winner.


----------



## [email protected]

awesome boat!

Thanks for posting up pics.

I think I'll need to call Will and ask for a quote for a bare bones tiller version for fishing the thousand islands in Cocoa Beach.

My Pro Guide just doesn't pole all that well and seems to run aground a lot in catfish creek ;D


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee

The tiller drive Lodge Skiff is going to be a really cool boat and I think someone is ordering a handful for a place in Mexico.  It'll be perfect for your area.



> Any idea on speeds for the 60 or 90?
> 
> How was the ride?  comfy?  how about dryness?


We didn't have a GPS on the boat when I ran it but we were doing 32 mph in the Aeon 20 when I took the photos with the Skyway in the background.  I think the 90 would easily add another 10mph to that.  It wasn't a choppy day but the ride wasn't much different than a BT3/Vengeance which is the driest 18 foot skiff I've ever run.


----------



## [email protected]

Greg - Any idea what type of speeds I would see with 40 hp Etec tiller?


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee

I think you'd get the same speeds as a B2 rigged the same way. There are a few of those out there so maybe someone else on this forum knows those numbers. I know that Will has a few modifications ready to make the Lodge version even lighter and faster so you'll have to talk to him about that. It's going to be an awesome little boat.


----------



## FredGrunwald

How would this compare to like a East Cape Fury?


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee

> How would this compare to like a East Cape Fury?


You could definitely compare the Strike to that skiff as well as the Maverick 17 HPX or the Hell's Bay Waterman.  They're all great boats and if you're in the market try to test drive every one of them.  I know for fact the the Beavertail will cost you several thousand dollars less than any of its competition and you'll also be able to get one custom built in about six weeks.  They might be taking one over to West Palm sometime soon and he'll probably have one down in Key West next month.  Definitely a great boat for your area.


----------



## East_Cape

> How would this compare to like a East Cape Fury?
> 
> 
> 
> You could definitely compare the Strike to that skiff as well as the Maverick 17 HPX or the Hell's Bay Waterman.  They're all great boats and if you're in the market try to test drive every one of them.  I know for fact the the Beavertail will cost you several thousand dollars less than any of its competition and you'll also be able to get one custom built in about six weeks.  They might be taking one over to West Palm sometime soon and he'll probably have one down in Key West next month.  Definitely a great boat for your area.
Click to expand...

I agree and disagree with the comments above. 
( Wont say with what though...LOL )

Best thing to do for any buyer is to talk with each builder, ride in each model, and see whats best for your needs...
Example:
Method of boat being built?
Stoarge?
Design?
What's the end cost for what you want and how you want in the end?
Warranty?
Way it's built and put together?
Performance?
etc,etc...


----------



## FredGrunwald

I would say like to run offshore on summer days, fish inlets, but still get skinny in irl or biscayne


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee

> I would say like to run offshore on summer days, fish inlets, but still get skinny in irl or biscayne


My buddy Capt. Mike Bartlett takes his BT3 offshore down in Key West so you might want to talk to him about that. I ran to the Marquesas with him the last time I was there and that can be just as nasty as any deep sea trip. You should also talk to Capt. Scott Tripp who runs a BT closer to you in New Symrna.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee

Beavertail's long overdue new website is up with some additional Strike info and pricing.

http://www.beavertailskiffs.com/?page_id=340


----------



## Rediculous

> I would say like to run offshore on summer days, fish inlets, but still get skinny in irl or biscayne
> 
> 
> 
> My buddy Capt. Mike Bartlett takes his BT3 offshore down in Key West so you might want to talk to him about that.  I ran to the Marquesas with him the last time I was there and that can be just as nasty as any deep sea trip.  You should also talk to Capt. Scott Tripp who runs a BT closer to you in New Symrna.
Click to expand...

I thought Capt. Tripp ran a ECC Vantage, did he switch to BT?


----------



## [email protected]

Talked to Will last week and he's sending me a quote for a tiller 40 Etec Lodge Edition.   It's feeling like Santa is probably going to leave me a Strike under the tree this Christmas  [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## East_Cape

> I would say like to run offshore on summer days, fish inlets, but still get skinny in irl or biscayne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He needed to downsize and we couldn't meet his needs in terms of pricing, so he went where he could get the best deal for him...
> We don't give boats away but wish him the best!
> Kevin
> 
> My buddy Capt. Mike Bartlett takes his BT3 offshore down in Key West so you might want to talk to him about that.  I ran to the Marquesas with him the last time I was there and that can be just as nasty as any deep sea trip.  You should also talk to Capt. Scott Tripp who runs a BT closer to you in New Symrna.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought Capt. Tripp ran a ECC Vantage, did he switch to BT?
Click to expand...


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee

> Talked to Will last week and he's sending me a quote for a tiller 40 Etec Lodge Edition.   It's feeling like Santa is probably going to leave me a Strike under the tree this Christmas  [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


That is going to be a really cool boat for you and they're going to start popping up everywhere. I think a lodge in Mexico is ordering four of them with 60s. I have a friend down in Puerto Rico looking at a few for his place, too. The great thing about the Strike is that you'll be able to launch it from almost anywhere like I did with my old B2.


----------



## Capnredfish

Is it going to come with a custom trailer for easy launch or off the shelf type? The B2 trailer is nice.


----------



## Beavertail

> Beavertail's long overdue new website is up with some additional Strike info and pricing.
> 
> http://www.beavertailskiffs.com/?page_id=340


Love the new website well done .


----------



## contenderv07

> Beavertail's long overdue new website is up with some additional Strike info and pricing.
> 
> http://www.beavertailskiffs.com/?page_id=340
> 
> 
> 
> Love the new website well done .
Click to expand...

x2 looks great


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee

> Is it going to come with a custom trailer for easy launch or off the shelf type? The B2 trailer is nice.


The Strike package includes a Peterson Easy Load aluminum trailer which is custom fit for the boat. It's very similar to the Blue Rock trailers that the old B2 had. Those were really nice but the rear axle was a little low in my opinion. I had some issues with it down on Puerto Rico's excellent roads.


----------



## MariettaMike

While looking for a skiff last summer Scott Trip gave me Will's number and suggested I check out the BT3 because he felt the BT3 was the best ML skiff ever built. I called Will (super nice guy) and after getting the dimensions for the BT3 determined it would not fit in my garage. 

I ended up getting a used Dolphin SS 16. While passing through his shop for some tackle Scott commended me on my purchase and said that was more of a Keys boat. That's how nice guides tell you in a somewhat backwards kinda way that you aren't going where he goes in the ML.

Last week Will Leslie followed up with a call to let me know about the new Strike. He had obviously kept notes on what I was looking for. I was impressed. And similarly to Scott he had nothing negative to say about my Dolphin. There aren't many people like that left in the world. I'll be giving Will a call when I'm ready for a new boat.


----------



## Beavertail

> While looking for a skiff last summer Scott Trip gave me Will's number and suggested I check out the BT3 because he felt the BT3 was the best ML skiff ever built. I called Will (super nice guy) and after getting the dimensions for the BT3 determined it would not fit in my garage.
> 
> I ended up getting a used Dolphin SS 16. While passing through his shop for some tackle Scott commended me on my purchase and said that was more of a Keys boat. That's how nice guides tell you in a somewhat backwards kinda way that you aren't going where he goes in the ML.
> 
> Last week Will Leslie followed up with a call to let me know about the new Strike. He had obviously kept notes on what I was looking for. I was impressed. And similarly to Scott he had nothing negative to say about my Dolphin. There aren't many people like that left in the world. I'll be giving Will a call when I'm ready for a new boat.


 I agree.....
Will and Liz are honest and great people. Your are garunteed to be satisified by this company's service. 
I love my Vengeance and I love Beavertail skiff.

They are not like some other company out there trying to get your money or get you locked in with your deposit and if you change your mind due to personal or financial issue they don't care and don't refund you deposit..... I lost $1000 dollar and trust me I will never forget my experience with that company . 
But this company's despoit is fully refundable because they really try to make you happy and provide you with the best product on the market. I'm truly grateful for owning one of their boats, and I shopped for a Long time with other companies before deciding to buy one of this comapany's boats. They are definitely the most honest people that I have met in the boating industry and have the best product on the market right now.


----------



## contenderv07

Yea the strike is looking awesome


----------



## [email protected]

> While looking for a skiff last summer Scott Trip gave me Will's number and suggested I check out the BT3 because he felt the BT3 was the best ML skiff ever built. I called Will (super nice guy) and after getting the dimensions for the BT3 determined it would not fit in my garage.
> 
> I ended up getting a used Dolphin SS 16. While passing through his shop for some tackle Scott commended me on my purchase and said that was more of a Keys boat. That's how nice guides tell you in a somewhat backwards kinda way that you aren't going where he goes in the ML.
> 
> Last week Will Leslie followed up with a call to let me know about the new Strike. He had obviously kept notes on what I was looking for. I was impressed. And similarly to Scott he had nothing negative to say about my Dolphin. There aren't many people like that left in the world. I'll be giving Will a call when I'm ready for a new boat.


x2 - I already have one of there boats ( 23 Pro Guide) and when it came to a microskiff I considered others over the past year but I'm glad I held off and when I saw the Strike pop up I realized the wait was well worth it. Dealing with Elizabeth and Will was a great pleasure when I went through the build process for my Pro Guide so I know exactly how things will go with the Strike.

I'm thinking a build thread if anyone is interested?


----------



## contenderv07

I'd love to see a build thread


----------



## cdaffin

> I thought Capt. Tripp ran a ECC Vantage, did he switch to BT?


I think he did for draft and poling reasons.

This is not a knock on the Vantage, it's an awesome boat, but I sure wouldn't want to pole that thing all day. I say the same thing about any of the larger boats made for open water crossings. It's also not a 6-7" boat when loaded which I imagine someone would need for the lagoon.


----------



## Grant

I haven't seen the new Strike yet, but I can comment on owning a BT3 for the last 7 months. The boat is outstanding in every way. Fit and finish is extraordinary.

We just got done with a little tournament in 10,000 islands. We left the dock at dawn from Chokoloskee at low tide with a 20 knot NE wind.

The wind was pushing the water out and it was shallow. When you did get out it was hard chop along the coast.

We went where other boats couldn't, we stayed dry at speed even in the cross chop. Pilchards we netted in the morning were still kicking at the end of the day in the livewell. Best of all we didn't feel beat to crap when we came in in the afternoon. 

The boat performs in every way. I can't say enough good things about it. 

Any questions, ask away

fltsfshr

PS you can see my opinion here under the Stu Apte series.
http://www.beavertailskiffs.com/?page_id=11


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee

Liz just posted a couple of really quick videos of the Strike on their website.  Go to www.beavertailskiffs.com and click on the BT Skiffs TV button to see them.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee

If you're in the Keys and want to test drive a Strike or BT3 stop by the Hurricane Hole Marina in Key West on the 24th and the Lorelei in Islamorada on the 25th.  Beavertail Owners Will and Liz Leslie will be down there with both boats as well as an Aeon 23.  Stu Apte will also be on hand both days with his new BT3 and that alone makes it worth the trip.  This is the kickoff to their Florida grand tour so if you can't make it down there next weekend they'll be in your neck of the woods soon.  You can follow the details here:

http://www.beavertailskiffs.com/?page_id=9


----------



## contenderv07

just wanted to bump this to see if anyone had gotten a Strike yet..


----------



## Barbs_deep

That's a great price on the Strike. Just about every option that you need comes standard too. Pretty affordable for somebody who wants a nice, new skiff.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee

When I talked to Will and Liz after the Miami Boat show last week they had 12 Strikes on order with the first deliveries happening this week. My buddy Capt. Rob Kramarz has one down in Key West right now and landed a nice permit on it yesterday.









Will and Liz are back on the road with all their skiffs in March so if you want a free test ride click here:
http://www.beavertailskiffs.com/?page_id=9


----------



## tsweidle

I ordered mine six weeks ago and I guess I have a few weeks left before I get mine as it has not been started yet. It appears the large amount of orders have pushed delivery beyond what was initially promised.


----------



## contenderv07

> I ordered mine six weeks ago and I guess I have a few weeks left before I get  mine as it has not been started yet. It appears the large amount of orders have pushed delivery beyond what was initially promised.


What were the specs on the one you ordered?? I know you have to be pumped!!!


----------



## tsweidle

I will catch grief for loading it up this way but I like small skiffs and my draft is not as critical as most.

I ordered my with the following:
Yamaha f70
Peterson trailer with swing tongue :
two tone deck color & full hull color
V marine push pole holders
Edson steering wheel in black with woven rope
Coastal Nightlights on poling platform, under gunnels, and three under water.
Bait well led
I-pilot trolling motor
6' power pole
Casting platform with rod holders
Teak seadek on platforms
Black powder coat on metal
Yeti 45 cooler with cushion
Lowrance 7 hdi
Headless stereo system with J&L speakers. 

Will has been accommodating addressing a few other small changes as well. If I get a chance to visit the shop while it is underway, I will post some pics.


----------



## Grant

Nice boat!!

fltsfshr


----------



## contenderv07

> I will catch grief for loading it up this way but I like small skiffs and my draft is not as critical as most.
> 
> I ordered my with the following:
> Yamaha f70
> Peterson trailer with swing tongue :
> two tone deck color & full hull color
> V marine push pole holders
> Edson steering wheel in black with woven rope
> Coastal Nightlights on poling platform, under gunnels, and three under water.
> Bait well led
> I-pilot trolling motor
> 6' power pole
> Casting platform with rod holders
> Teak seadek on platforms
> Black powder coat on metal
> Yeti 45 cooler with cushion
> Lowrance 7 hdi
> Headless stereo system with J&L speakers.
> 
> Will has been accommodating addressing a few other small changes as well.   If I get a chance to visit the shop while it is underway, I will post some pics.


please do looks like you got a good list going


----------

